# walace



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok so i have been dieing to go fishing. but not to sure what to use for this cold weather for bass. any suggestions? i will be going to wallance lake tomorow. hoping it wont freeze over night.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

No.... No....No, ya want it to freeezeee... lol. Maybe we can get some of those stocked trout thru the ice!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wallace lake is iced over..
Ledge lake was not iced..
Its a better lake for bass anyway..


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

where is ledge lake ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Did ya check the thickness liquid or no?


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok so where is ledge lake


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Ledge lake is in Hinkley. It is one of the Metroparks lakes (actually more of a pond than a lake) in the Hinkley reservation, including Hinkley lake and Judges lakes. 

For Cleveland south-west side side bass opportunities, I would rate Coe lake top for larger fish in the Berea area. Wallace will follow, with a few 20" or better bass available. Since it gets hit harder than Coe (limited shoreline with most of the good spots unaccessible from the shoreline), the quantity of larger fish is lower. Ledge is decent for bass, but its size limits the numbers of good bass present.

For bass this time of year, I would concentrate on places where warmer water drains into the lake after a rain or thaw. Drift worms (or a substitute) with the current. It worked last week during the rain in Wallace. Only bass, no trout.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Did ya check the thickness liquid or no?


Not but it wasnt think enough to stand on I could tell by looking at it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Liquid, Hey Steel, they dont allow ice fishing on Coe do they?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks Liquid, Hey Steel, they dont allow ice fishing on Coe do they?


No...
The lake is supposivly not safe due to the aerators..
The main part of that lake was iced when I checked on wednesday.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

is there like a website that tells you if the lake is frozen or do you have to go there to see?


----------

